# Colt .380 Govt Series 80



## MJZZZ

Does anyone have any experience with this model, I know it is discontinued and parts are hard to find. I found one in excellent shape and am going to shoot it this weekend. It has a plastic guide rod which would be the first thing replaced if I can find one. It would be a summertime car/carry gun when the Ultra CDP can't be concealed in light clothing. Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck

I had a similiat model - a Colt Pony - stainless. It was the DAO version of that gun pretty much.

I had 1 issue with it - the slide stop kept peening the slide. Basically, when the slide stop kept the slide open after the last shot, it slowly would bend the metal on the slide. I ended up sending the gun back to COlt, who replaced the slide. Then, after the very 1st trip again, it started doing the same thing.

I no longer have it.

I have heard from others online that this was a common problem for the Colt Pony and the Colt Mustang - the SA version. It supposedly only affected the stainless versions, however. The blue steel version supposedly didn't suffer from this.


----------



## MJZZZ

I have read that some of these barrels are softer than others and the barrel lugs get beat up after 500 rounds. Hit and miss I think with the soft barrel. Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck

If they could get it right, I wish they were still made. At this point, however, I'd pass.

I will admit that the gun didn't have as much recoil as some other 380s. They aren't blowback design...


----------



## Baldy

You just posted this question on 1911 org didn't you? Well I posted that re call on this sight about the springs. Somebody got up thight about it so it went into the archives. It was a letter put out by Colt. You might try looking it up here in the Colt thread. It's no big deal and a simple fix that you can do yourself. Colt will send you the parts. Good Luck.


----------



## michael t

I have a Mustang and I don't have any of the above problems. Mine was made in 90 ,and has been a great gun. Theirs nothing wrong with the plastic Guide rod. Mine still has orginal in it. I did got to a wolff single spring in mine. 
The one part you can't find is the extractor. I have in my parts almost all the small parts ejector ,firepin ect. But can't buy a extractor.
Would I buy another on yes.


----------



## MJZZZ

*The Price*

I finally got the guy to give me a price, he wants $300 in original box with the booklet in VG condition. Is this a decent price? Mike Z


----------



## Shipwreck

I guess that is a good price - the generally go for more than that. But, as I said above, I mentioned my peening issue on another website a few months back, and several people jumped in and reported similiar issues. I would not personally buy another one. That is up to U.


----------



## michael t

Hell I buy it for 300 seriously
I paid more than that for my Mustang couple years ago. Take it apart and check fot the peening problem. This doesn't appear a ongoing thing. Just happened to some.


----------



## Baldy

Well I paid way more than that for the one I got today. Wife had to have it, so that settled that. I don't know what year it is. It's called the Government model .380. No Box and papers, but that's OK because I don't have any safe queens.


----------



## 2400

michael t said:


> I have a Mustang and I don't have any of the above problems.
> The one part you can't find is the extractor. I have in my parts almost all the small parts ejector ,firepin ect. But can't buy a extractor.


Numrich Arms has extractors for them.
www.e-GunParts.com 866.686.7424 
Part number SPC55552B for Blue ($22.00), #55552N for Nickle ($33.50) and SPC55552L for Stainless ($33.50 limited availability).

Jack First Inc. has the blue #SPC55552B and stainless #SPC55552L extractors also. 605.343.9544


----------



## camper

Go here: http://www.gunsprings.com/1ndex.html. and then go to semi-auto and colt pistols and then Mustang. I am using Wolff guide rods and springs in both my Mustangs. Any Mustang for under $500.00 today is a great deal.


----------

